# Photoshop CS4 Tastaturbefehle



## wjakschik (6. Juli 2009)

Vorabinfo: OSX 10.5.7 englisch, CS4 trial englisch
Alle hier beschriebenen Probleme treten auch bei einer registrierten Version auf einem anderem Rechner auf.
Alle Tastaturbefehle beziehen sich auf Einstellungsebenen.

Hi,
bin am testen von PSH CS4 und bin mehr als unzufrieden.
Fangen wir mit den neuen Zahlen für die Kanäle:
Cyan - cmd +3
Yellow - cmd +4
usw.
Wer hat sich denn das ausgedacht?
Ist es bei Euch auch so?
Gibt es da abhilfe?

Navigation im Dialogfeld Gradiationskurven:
EInen Punkt auswählen - Pluszeichen/Minuszeichen
Aber wie komme ich über die Tastatur in das Wertefenster.
Im CS3 mit ctrl + tab wähle ich einen Punkt aus und dann mit tab kann ich die Werte verändern.
Im CS4 komme ich nur nach dreimaligem drücken von shift + tab in das Wertefenster.
Beim ersten drücken werden alle Bedienfelder ausgeblendet,
beim zweiten werden sie wieder eingeblendet und erst jetzt (beim dritten mal) kann ich mit tab (oder shift + tab) in das Wertefenster gelangen.
Nach drücken von ENTER (nach erfolgter Korrektur) und erneutem auswählen eines Punktes (weil es doch nicht so gut aussieht) komme ich gar nicht mehr in die Wertefenster rein.
Erst nach aktivierung einer anderen Ebene und wieder auf die Gradationskurven kann ich wie oben beschrieben (3x shift + tab) in die Wertefenster gelangen.
Das gleiche gilt auch für den Kanalmixer.
DAS KANN ES DOCH NICHT SEIN!
Danke


----------



## ink (6. Juli 2009)

Moin
Der erste Schritt den ich gemacht hab als CS4 installiert war, ins Shortcut-Menü und die Befehle
meinen Bedürfnissen nach angepasst.
Das ist der einzige Tipp den ich geben kann. 

mfg


----------



## wjakschik (6. Juli 2009)

Aber diese Shortcuts kann man so nicht ändern, oder doch?
Mir wäre es neu. Wenn doch, dann bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## ink (6. Juli 2009)

Unter Bearbeiten -> Tastaturbefehle bzw. beim Mac "Photoshop -> Tastaturbefehle"

mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juli 2009)

Alternativ kannst du dir mit dem Configurator auch deine eigene Palette zusammenbasteln.


----------



## wjakschik (6. Juli 2009)

An ink und Markus Kolletzky,
vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen, aber es geht nicht darum, wie ich das Dialogfeld aufrufe, sonder wie ich innerhalb dieses Fensters mit der Klawiatur navigieren kann.
Also wie komme ich in die Wertefenster?
Mit den Configurator kann ich diese Shortcuts auch nicht einstellen.
Und eine änderung der Kanälnummern ist da auch nicht möglich.


----------



## wjakschik (7. Juli 2009)

Seid Ihr denn Alle mit den Änderungen im CS4 zufrieden?
Ich kann es kaum glauben, dass die fehlende bzw. seltsam funktionierende Tastatursteuerung akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Nora- (29. Juli 2009)

wjakschik hat gesagt.:


> Seid Ihr denn Alle mit den Änderungen im CS4 zufrieden?
> Ich kann es kaum glauben, dass die fehlende bzw. seltsam funktionierende Tastatursteuerung akzeptiert wird.



Hallo Wjakschik

Mit der CS4 Suite Zufrieden? Soll das ein Witz sein? In den angeblichen 170 Mannjahren Programmierzeit für dieses Witz-Update würde mich ja mal interessieren was die Jungs den ganzen Tag gemacht haben. Die ganze Adobe geschichte ist nicht mehr für Profis - sondern mutiert gänzlich zum Spielplatz, für solche die von Photoshop, Indesign und co keine Ahnung haben und das super cool finden die Software zu besitzen und damit rum-zu-spielen..

Das mit den Kanälen-Tastatur-Umbelegung finde ich auch den absoluten Gipfel! Seit Phtoshop 4 (nicht CS4 sondern 4) war die Belegung der Kanäle auf 1,2,3,4... mit der neuen Belegung auf 2 - Alle Kanäle und ab 3,4,5 die einzelnen Kanäle ist eine absolute Katastrophe. Denn die Programmier-Frösche haben vergessen, dass es ja nicht nur RGB und CMYK gibt (also nicht nur 3 oder 4 Kanäle) sondern dass man ja auch bei der Selektiven Farbkorrektur die Kanäle ab 1,2,3,... der Reihe nach Anwählen konnte bis halt 7,8,9, weiss, grau, schwarz - das fehlt jetzt einfach. Stimmt man muss ja im Profibereich fast die in den Grautönen Farbstichkorrekturen entfernen, stimmt hab ich ja ganz vergessen... Die Jungs die mit dem Adobe-Zeug nur Spielen haben eben keine Ahnung von Graubalance, Druckoptimiertedatenaufbereitung, Separationsprofilen, Workflow,... Ich habe bei Adobe sogar schon angerufen. Nach mehr als 1.5h Telefonieren konnte mir natürlich niemand weiterhelfen - wie immer. 
Also ja - ich teile mit dir voll-umfänglich das Leid! Aber was solls, die intelligenten unter uns müssen sich eben den Spielplatzbenützer anpassen und eben leider nicht umgekehrt. Ich wäre für eine Aufnahmeprüfung. Also wenn man ein Photoshop kauft - muss man zuerst einen Test machen - weiss man zuwenig bekommt man nur die Basic version mit viel GEILEN Effekten, und je mehr man weiss - desto mehr ist es auf den Profibereich abgestimmt und bezahlt man 500 Euro mehr bekommt man dafür einen RICHTIGEN Support! So jetzt muss ich aber wieder weiter arbeiten. 

Ich bleib dran und informiere dich, wenn ich was finde...


----------



## bokay (29. Juli 2009)

Du könntest versuchen ein Set aus Cs3 zu importieren. Ich habs leider nicht mehr installiert.
Arm ist allerdings dass das nicht von Anfang an implementiert wurde.
Sollte jemadn eines gebalstet haben kann er es ja online stellen, bzw. vielleicht wird man ja über  schon fündig...


----------



## Nora- (29. Juli 2009)

Das habe ich auch schon probiert. Alle Tastaturbefehle, alle Aktionen habe ich geladen - ohne Erfolg. Doch das Problem ist, dass das im Programm programmiert wurde, ich finde wirklich nicht heraus, wie man das ändern kann.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juli 2009)

Hui, was ein Getöse. 
Und dann auch gleich noch alles an Professionalität in Frage gestellt. Das is aber harter Tobak.
Ich verstehe ja, dass es ein wenig nervt, wenn alte Gewohnheiten plötzlich über den Haufen geworfen werden. Es ist andererseits aber auch so, dass viele nicht nur Photoshop nutzen, sondern auch andere Software aus der Creative Suite Palette. Und da ist es dann schon angenehm, wenn (nach ein wenig Umgewöhnung) so Funktionen wie das überaus beliebte "Zoom auf 100%" durchgängig (Flash, InDesign, Illustrator und eben auch Photoshop) auf dem selben Shortcut liegt. In diesem Fall musste sich Photoshop eben mal an die anderen Programme anpassen. Halb so wild.
Dass man dann auch gleich noch einen Shortcut eingeführt hat, mit dem sich alle Kanäle selektieren lassen, meiner Meinung nach nur gut.

Was jetzt euer Problem angeht kann ich euch nur den Rat geben, euch die neuen Möglichkeiten zunutze zu machen. Im Gegensatz zu eurer Aussage hat sich nämlich einiges enorm verbessert. Nutzt statt des modalen Gradationskurvendialoges doch einfach das Adjustment Panel. Dort werdet ihr euch auch deutlich leichter tun bzgl. der Einstellung der Parameter.

Wie gesagt, manchmal ist es weniger das Problem der Software, sondern das Problem der Adaption neuer Möglichkeiten. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nora- (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habs jetzt trotzdem Herr Meyerle von Ulrich Media hat mir weiter geholfen.

Hier der link zum Blog 

Unter 18.Dezember 2008 steht das Problem beschrieben - und die Lösung dazu.

http://blogs.ulrich-media.ch/search...-max=2009-02-06T14:18:00+01:00&max-results=20

E-Mail an mayerle@ulrich-media.ch senden um man bekommt das Plug-In.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juli 2009)

Nora- hat gesagt.:


> Ich habs jetzt trotzdem Herr Meyerle von Ulrich Media hat mir weiter geholfen.



Man kanns auch kompliziert machen.

Das Plugin gibt es hier (auch ohne Mail):
http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/files/Use_Old_Shortcuts.zip

Wer den entsprechenden Artikel dazu lesen will:
http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2009/04/a_few_useful_reminders.html

Trotz Allem bleibe ich dabei, dass es manchmal sehr hilfreich ist, sich mit neuen Features wirklich zu beschäftigen, auch wenn es schwer fällt, es zu glauben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bokay (29. Juli 2009)

Dazu fällt mir spontan ein:

Wer will das die Welt so bleibt wie sie ist, der will nicht dass sie bleibt!


----------



## Nora- (30. Juli 2009)

Oh ein Philosoph! Bekanntlich arbeiten Philosophen ja nicht für Geld, sondern für Anerkennung, schreiben Bücher und haben Vorlesungen an Unis - sind sie so einer?

Oder verdienen Sie auch Ihr Geld mit arbeiten im Photoshop, Indesign,...? Und unter arbeiten verstehe ich - arbeiten mit Effizienz. 

"Wer will das die Welt so bleibt wie sie ist, der will nicht dass sie bleibt!" 
Bitte den Autor dieses Satzes angeben - es klingt zu sehr nach Stammtischphilosophie.

Kennen Sie denn Adorno?
"Keine Verbesserung ist zu gering - als das man sie nicht ausführen sollte"


----------



## Styler008 (6. November 2009)

Also für mich beduetet PS CS4 ein echter Fortschritt und ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Als Werbegrafiker, Stylist arbeiten wir tagtäglich 100erte Fotos aus allen möglich und unmöglichen Quellen auf.
Angefangen 1989 mit Image pro bis heute hin zu CS4.
Aufgrund der jahrelangen Erfahrung kann ich sagen: Das Arbeiten mit CS4 ist nun wesentlich effektiver geworden. Die Menüs sind noch intuitiver geworden. Das Programm ist ausgereifter und man kann wirklich sehr professionelle Ergebnisse in kürzester Zeit erzielen!

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich nicht neuer Software zu verschliessen - oftmals sind neue Versionen auch tatsächlich besser. CS4 gehört mit Sicherheit dazu.

Willkommen in der Zukunft ;-)


----------

